# Band Cutting Ruler ?



## SLINGIN' SHOTS (Jan 18, 2021)

So I saw this ruler on youtube and thought about hearing all your opinions.
https://cattyshack.co.uk/product/adjustable-taper-cutting-ruler/


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

I've got one of those and I can't stand it. The best taper ruler made imo is this one









Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

SLINGIN' SHOTS said:


> So I saw this ruler on youtube and thought about hearing all your opinions.
> https://cattyshack.co.uk/product/adjustable-taper-cutting-ruler/


I bought one and I use it a lot. It's a good cheap tool for quickly cutting tapered bands up to 11" Long. It will cut extreme tapers perfectly and when you double stack your latex, you can quickly cut matched bands with each pass.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I also have a one of these adjustable tapers from the link you showed, works very well no complaints.


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

SLINGIN' SHOTS said:


> So I saw this ruler on youtube and thought about hearing all your opinions.
> https://cattyshack.co.uk/product/adjustable-taper-cutting-ruler/


Mine works fine ...no issues.


----------



## SLINGIN' SHOTS (Jan 18, 2021)

Thanks all 

👍 👍


----------



## SLINGIN' SHOTS (Jan 18, 2021)

AppalachianFlipShooter said:


> I've got one of those and I can't stand it. The best taper ruler made imo is this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


APS what do you think is so bad about these rulers ?
Thanks


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

SLINGIN' SHOTS said:


> APS what do you think is so bad about these rulers ?
> Thanks


For me it's just hard to use. Getting the adjustment just right and getting the latex just right under the ruler is aggravating. The one I put in the picture couldn't be any easier use. Lay it where you want it and cut it 

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

That GZK one does look easier. I.ve got 2 of those acrylic templates that does x7 at a time or more if you double the latex. They.re flimsy though - mines snapped already in 1 place. Quick n easy if you want standard tapers. I.ve got 20/12 and 25/20. I just half the cut bands to make lighter bands for BBs etc.


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

fungustoon said:


> That GZK one does look easier. I.ve got 2 of those acrylic templates that does x7 at a time or more if you double the latex. They.re flimsy though - mines snapped already in 1 place. Quick n easy if you want standard tapers. I.ve got 20/12 and 25/20. I just half the cut bands to make lighter bands for BBs etc.


I've got 3 or 4 of those thin multi set templates and I don't like them anywhere near as much as my GZK taper ruler 

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

Appalachian ...cheers ...I.ll have a look.


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

There 💩 the best thing ever made and won't be beaten are the band cutting templates 10 seconds 4 set's cut perfectly 👌


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

Mine cracked where you put your roller blade cutter in. Didnt know my own strength.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

I use a band cutting ruler like that and I like it because I can play around with infinite taper variations. Using it though takes a little fiddling but once it is set up, it facilitates repeatable precise tapers. I usually cut at least four or five sets per batch. I print out the taper lines I want and use that as a guide when setting up the taper ruler. Of course you can also draw out your lines by hand or set the ruler by eye but if you want the same taper every time, it's best to have lines as a reference. 

I sometimes also use a single taper template that I created some time ago. I just cut those out of mounting boards or acrylic and they are an easy way to get consistent bandsets. I only have to line them up and cut. 

The taper templates with cut lines are probably the most efficient but with the proviso that the template is exactly how you want your taper to be. Those have their own annoying idiosyncrasies with the blade snagging; template cracking; and, if you fumble and slip off position while cutting, you can screw up the batch with compounded errors. 

You can also just manually measure and cut but it'll be a challenge to produce large quantities of consistently matching tapered bandsets. Not impossible, just takes a bit more work and skill.

You really need to just try the different methods to find what works for you? All of the above work. To each his own. YMMV.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

Hi Stank ...at least if you use double sheets and you.re slightly put, at least the 2 bands are pretty much the same even if they are a mm out due to being 'sloppy'.


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

AppalachianFlipShooter said:


> I've got 3 or 4 of those thin multi set templates and I don't like them anywhere near as much as my GZK taper ruler
> 
> Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


Hi Appal ...found it on the Gzk website but they.re adding on 30 dollars for postage. Pity ...looks great.


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

fungustoon said:


> Hi Appal ...found it on the Gzk website but they.re adding on 30 dollars for postage. Pity ...looks great.


Yeah you'll need to order 79 bucks worth of stuff to get free shipping. I bought 5 or 6 of them when I made a GZK order a few months back

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

I have one and love it. Simple to use to get very consistent cuts. Only thing better for me is plexiglass templates and they have zero flexibility.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

AppalachianFlipShooter said:


> Yeah you'll need to order 79 bucks worth of stuff to get free shipping. I bought 5 or 6 of them when I made a GZK order a few months back
> 
> Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


Can you guys still order from Aliexpress? That might be a cheaper source and postage? IDK though...just a random suggestion.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------

